# hard red algea? is it bad?



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

so i have what i thought was a red hard coral, growing outta my rocks.. its grown pretty big, and its paper thin and brittle.. it looks awesome tho.. I was told by my store its hard red algea and that its not bad, but i wanted to see if anyone had more info on it? anything would help, Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look up "coralline" algae and see if that's it. If so, then it's good and there is a mountain of info available on it.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

Coralline algae is probably what it is, and it is very beneficial for your aquarium. People buy bottles of liquid to establish that algae in aquariums. Your a lucky guy!


----------

